# Bama Reefs...Baldwin County Trolling Corridor?



## Greaser (Jun 28, 2011)

Hey guys...I am hoping to take my boat over to the Gulf Shores area during the 2nd week of July. I have been poking around a little trying to find some nearshore reefs over that way that might hold some fish. I was looking over the Alabama DNR's reef list, and they showed the Baldwin County Trolling Corridor. Looks like it might be what I am looking for...look to be about 10 miles out? Around what depth is it out there?

I am not too picky about what I catch. I would like to get into some red snapper, but I think I may have to get out a little further to get some quality ones. Any input would be appreciated.


----------



## amarcafina (Aug 24, 2008)

It's worked over hard but you can look around in the area and find fish. only in the 70 -75 ' range .


----------

